# carteles elaborados



## Cellardoor86

Toda Zacatecas está adornadacon carteles *elaborados* en correcto español, sin _boîtes _ni_ parkings_, ni _snacks _ni _Emiliano’s bar. _Y al dueño de unatienda que lucía el letrero “discos y cassettes” le obligarona escribir “discos y cintas”.

  Tutta Zacatecas è decorata con cartelli *elaborati* in spagnolo corretto, senza _boîtes _né _parkings_, né _snacks_ né _Emiliano_’_s_ _bar_. E al proprietario di un negozio che esponeva l’insegna “dischi e musicassette”, lo obbligarono a scrivere “dischi e nastri”.  

Il significato di *elaborados*? come lo mettereste voi in italiano? *Scritti? **Stampati? *


----------



## flljob

_Elaborados_ aquí significa _hechos_. Elaborado también quiere decir muy trabajado, muy retocado.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao,
Io direi _composti_.


----------



## chlapec

Buongiorno, io direi *redatti*


----------



## ursu-lab

*Redatti *è senz'altro il verbo più appropriato in italiano per riferirsi alla scrittura di un testo (in questo caso un cartello). Non capisco invece quel "tutta" Zacatecas . Non è una città molto conosciuta almeno in Italia, per cui io specificherei "tutta la città di Z."

Cambierei anche con una passiva (più naturale) questa frase.
E il proprietario di un negozio che esponeva l’insegna “dischi e musicassette”,  è stato costretto a scrivere “dischi e nastri”.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo no usaría "decorata" mi pare una migliore traduzzione "ornata" 
Anche se, come è solito con questo testo, lo originale fa un po chifo come stile.


----------



## flljob

¿No podría ser: 
*elaborar*
4 elaborare, mettere a punto, progettare
elaboraron una nueva estrategia: misero a punto una nuova strategia.


----------



## rgr

"cartelli stampati in spagnolo...."


----------



## Neuromante

Stampati seguro que no es, porque no dice que sean de imprenta.


Me parece que la traducción correcta (A tenor del ¿español? usado) es "scritti" "stilati"...

En realidad ese "elaborados" significa "*redactados*" pero escrito por alguien con una idea un tanto peculiar de lo que es la lengua española (Y en un libro que trata precisamente sobre la lengua española)


Pd:
Como señaló Oscar a propósito del mismo autor: No todo lo escrito con palabras españolas es "español"


----------



## El tano trucho

Neuromante said:


> Me parece que la traducción correcta (A tenor del ¿español? usado) es "scritti" "stilati"...
> 
> En realidad ese "elaborados" significa "*redactados*"


Hola Neuromante,
¿"elaborados" se refiere a "en correcto español" y no a "carteles"?

Yo siento una diferencia entre "adornada con carteles elaborados en correcto español" y "adornada con  elaborados carteles en correcto español", pero no sé si eso viene de mi italiano.
Saludos,
ETT


----------



## Neuromante

Carteles escritos en correcto español.

El texto está hablando de una ley que obliga a escribir todos los carteles (De hecho todo lo que esté al alcance del público) en español y solo en español. La fase siguiente dice que han obligado a cambiar todas las palabras que no fueran en español.

En realidad están haciendo una defensa del español en España y condenando la falta de carteles en este idioma en algunas zonas (Cataluña, País Vasco, etc) planteándola desde el desconcierto que produce a los hispano parlantes no españoles. Está en otro hilo


----------



## chlapec

Neuromante said:


> Carteles escritos en correcto español.
> 
> 
> En realidad están haciendo una defensa del español en España y condenando la falta de carteles en este idioma en algunas zonas (Cataluña, País Vasco, etc) planteándola desde el desconcierto que produce a los hispano parlantes no españoles


 
Te confundes de contexto. Supongo que Zacatecas está en México y lo que prohiben (esto no lo supongo, si no que se dice) es el inglés. En España, no es posible, afortunadamente, elaborar una ley de esa naturaleza en contra de las lenguas del estado en sus comunidades respectivas.


----------



## Neuromante

No me confundo: En otra de las dudas que ha planteado Cellardoor está la parte sobre como mirarían los hispano parlantes la cartelería española no escrita en español y lo mucho que les debe desconcertar que se permita eso. Es un libro sobre la defensa del español, bastante crítico con España

Pero estás yéndote a la política.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, ma l'equivoco di Neuromante è comprensibile, perché in un altro post praticamente contemporaneo in effetti si parla di questioni di lingua, ma in Spagna. Evidentemente per la prof. di Cellardoor86, l'"unità della lingua spagnola" dev'essere un'ossessione e la cerca ovunque. 
Zacatecas è in Messico e in castigliano tra l'altro si è sempre usato (anzi, si usava perché ora ci sono i cd) "casete" (con una s e una t), senza nessun problema.


----------



## flljob

¿No podría ser _cartelli realizzati_?

Saludos


----------



## Cellardoor86

Ursu-lab perchè cambieresti la frase da attiva a passiva?


----------



## ursu-lab

Cellardoor86 said:


> Y al dueño de unatienda que lucía el letrero “discos y cassettes” le obligarona escribir “discos y cintas”.
> 
> E al proprietario di un negozio che esponeva l’insegna “dischi e musicassette”, lo obbligarono a scrivere “dischi e nastri”.



E il proprietario di un negozio che esponeva l'insegna "dischi e cassette", l'obbligarono a scrivere...

Innanzitutto si tratta di un complemento oggetto, quindi sarebbe "il p." e non "al p.". Poi si tratta di una frase ridondante con anticipazione del complemento a sinistra più la ripresa obbligata del clitico (pronome diretto) con il verbo. Questo tipo di frase è normale e frequente in spagnolo, mentre in italiano la ridondanza non è "normale" ma piuttosto enfatica, e in questa frase è completamente superflua. Per questo ti suggerisco di usare una passiva, che ti permette di mantenere, tra l'altro, lo stesso ordine degli elementi della frase:


il proprietario di un negozio che... è stato costretto a scrivere...


----------

